# DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st



## kemist (Mar 6, 2001)

Did a search in this forum, came up empty.
My A3 has 500k on it (brand new) and I notice it has a particulary nasty jerk to it when going down in gears (especially when coasting). It's enough to make you spill a coffee if you were holding one. Didn't recall this during the test drives I don't think, and I just had the recall work done.
Is this normal and something I should live with? In other forums, I've read the following:
- DSG needs to be reset
- Oil is low in transmission
- You need to drive harder

I drive in Manual mode, as sport mode is way too high revving for me just yet. It seems to want to shift at 6500 for each gear change hehe.
Your thoughts please!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

ur DSG needs to learn ur style. 
hard to tell without driving the car. The car does "learn" but it's still a manual with autoclutch, not a full on automatic so it's by nature not as smooth. 
DSG seems senstive to the quality of the transmission fluid, tho yours is new. 
As with most things the usual answer is the same....run it by the dealership.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (kemist)*

Does your DSG do the same thing if you are driving in D?
Or does the nasty jerks only happen if you are driving in manual mode.


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

i'd say run it by the dealership. of course they probably wont be much help. Maybe take it to a euro-technician. But mine is quite rough, but only from 2nd to 1st...which normally shouldnt be done anyways. lately there has definitely been a strange 'jump' sometimes when i downshift. My car kinda lunges forward and its scary. When i get back to my car, i am going to have it checked out, because i fear it may be something dangerous


----------



## kemist (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (A3_yuppie)*

willl try in D


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (kemist)*

The DSG transmission doesn't "learn" anything. It uses logic, looking at throttle input, load, etc and then determines when and how it should shift. It's similar to what you find in any automatic. No amount of driving will make the car learn anything.
It seems to me like something is wrong with your transmission, probably not all that dissimilar to what other people have been talking about. I highly recommend taking your car to the dealer.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (MaWeiTao)*

I recently took my car in at 49,990 to have my 50K service and to have them do a complete check on the car before I went out of the factory warranty. I told them that my car was still hard shifting into first gear and usually after periods of highway driving. They kept my car overnight and the technician put about 100 miles on it with the OBDII connected, but no problems. I'm only hoping at this point that Audi will include the 2006 DSG in their recall or at least get an extended 100K warranty on the DSG.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_The DSG transmission doesn't "learn" anything. It uses logic, looking at throttle input, load, etc and then determines when and how it should shift. It's similar to what you find in any automatic. No amount of driving will make the car learn anything.
.

DSG adapts its logic rules to your driving style. there are procedure to reset it (using VAGCOM)


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...2E%29


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (kemist)*

Should you downshift with the DSG transmission for any other reason other than wanting to pass someone or pick up speed for some spirited driving?
The transmission will downshift smoother than you ever could when coming to a stop. I've slowed/stopped is S and it is not as bad as you are describing.

_Quote, originally posted by *kemist* »_particulary nasty jerk to it when going down in gears (especially when coasting) 

Is this a rev matching issue? Is the OP, downshifting at too high of a revs? Can you rev match with a DSG when using the paddles or shifter?
Thought of another question, should you downshift to first?
[thinking out loud














]


_Modified by azoceanblue at 5:22 AM 9/24/2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (azoceanblue)*

I have a similar experience in my 2009. I'm not sure about the previous "automatics" cuz I'm usually a MT lover but the DSG give a little blip in throttle response when shifting into higher gears and I can feel the blip when downshifting as well. My car accelerates ever so slight before it engages the lower gear. 
I agree with our Arizona friend about why downshift. Hers's my stupid logic : I have two ways to go home. The large hill descend during rush hour traffic as it is less traveled or the flat way when traffic is absent. I figure while my car is under warranty that i would rather use my transmission to slow the car down instead of my brakes cuz then I don't have to replace the brakes as often. Someone just shoot me!!!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_ Someone just shoot me!!!









That would be the easy way.
We would rather see you suffer.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (azoceanblue)*

I don't have any issues with my 2-1 downshift but while coasting or slowing (but usually not brakes-on stopping) I get a pretty hard 3-2 downshift. I think when stopping it's usually skipping gears or something or disengaging the clutches more than when you just coast which is why it only happens then. 
If your dealer is anything like the ones here (who seem to barely know what a DSG is







) they will tell you it's normal or that they can't see the problem, the retards.







But since it seems you've had some DSG work already they should at least know what it is, which is probably the mechatronics.
My DSG is definitely messed and I'm pretty sure my Mechatronics will have to be replaced before the lease is up. However the dealers around here won't be doing that until they go to Audi school and figure out what the Mechatronics is








Anyway I just drive around with it the way it is. With the lurching, stumbling, near-stalling, hard downshifts, etc. and get upset when I have to talk about it LOL. I don't blame it on Audi/VW at all, just the morons they have for mechanics at dealers around here. 
I'd really love to show the whole NHSTA reports thing to the one tech that was so bold as to tell me he's "never heard of a Mechatronics being replaced in one of these cars". What a load of crap!








That said the OPs car is brand new, so I would give it some time at least. If it's still like that by the first oil change definitely complain; if it gets worse take it in sooner. 
If you have success with them actually doing something other than the "it's normal", I'd love to take my car there too. What dealership is this Audi of Mississauga?

_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_Should you downshift with the DSG transmission for any other reason other than wanting to pass someone or pick up speed for some spirited driving?

Not for me, anyway. For downshifting while accelerating it's fine. In fact all my problems seem to occur when the throttle is closed or when stopped and just starting to move.

_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_The transmission will downshift smoother than you ever could when coming to a stop. I've slowed/stopped is S and it is not as bad as you are describing.

I'd love to take threads like this and show the moron at the dealership I go to as well, to prove it's NOT "normal". But then I'm sure he'll give me the line "don't believe everything you read on the internet" once more


----------



## TikKToc (Apr 29, 2006)

Another 2 cents







I have a 2008 and definitely notice hard downshifts 2-1 and a little 3-2 but ONLY in sport mode or manual perfectly smooth in D and consider it normal


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (TikKToc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TikKToc* »_Another 2 cents







I have a 2008 and definitely notice hard downshifts 2-1 and a little 3-2 but ONLY in sport mode or manual perfectly smooth in D and consider it normal

Like he said above....
Are the other post above, saying the same symptoms- are being experienced while in "D" mode? Cause i know my DSG does have a slightly rough downshifting when in "S" or in manual +/-, but otherwise smooth as butter in "D". 
e


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (kemist)*

>My A3 has 500k on it (brand new)<
Not sure I understand this statement. The car has 500,000 something on it, k's or whatever. 
Anyway, I recently had a my trans fluid changed at 23,000 miles and it is now shifting about as smoothly as possible in all modes. I haven't found any documentation on the transmission being adaptive ie. learning your driving style.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (3G3T7I)*

I believe he means 500 Kilometers. He's from Ontario.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (3G3T7I)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-j-* »_I believe he means 500 Kilometers. He's from Ontario.

I'm sure that is what he is referring too.









_Quote, originally posted by *3G3T7I* »_>My A3 has 500k on it (brand new)<
Not sure I understand this statement. The car has 500,000 something on it, k's or whatever. 

Classic statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 11:10 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: DSG - rough downshift from 3rd-2nd-1st (2.0TProjekt)*

Thanks gents that makes sense. There I go sounding like the ugly American to our good neighbor to the north...


----------

